
Vapor-master: a high availability ROS 1 master - nullagent
https://medium.com/roshub/introducing-vapor-a-high-availability-ros-1-x-master-19d66506cb7a
======
nullagent
We were reading the below old thread and decided to fix some of the
complaints. We're just getting started on this and many more things. Stay
tuned for whats next.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15530813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15530813)

